# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  10th Portland Metro Reptile Expo - Sat. Aug. 14th!

## Rock star Reptile

10th Portland Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, August 14
Holiday Inn
25425 SW 95th Ave.
Wilsonville, OR
10-4 p.m.


*NWReptileExpos.com*



2011 Show Dates:


Portland Metro Reptile Expo
Sat. Jan. 22 & Aug. 13, 2011
Holiday Inn
25425 SW 95th Ave.
Wilsonville, OR 97070
10-4 p.m.


Seattle Metro Reptile Expo (new 12,000 sq. foot venue!)
Saturday, April 30, 2011
Renton Community Center
1715 SE Maple Valley Hwy
Renton, WA 98057
10-5 p.m.


10th Portland Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, August 14, 2010
Holiday Inn
25425 SW 95th Ave.
Wilsonville, OR
10-4 p.m.


*NWReptileExpos.com*


2011 Show Dates

Portland Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, Jan. 22 & Aug. 13
Holiday Inn - Wilsonville, OR


Seattle Metro Reptile Expo *New Venue*
Saturday, April 30
Renton Community Center - Renton, WA

----------

